# atât



## Mallarme

> Atenienii şi spartanii mai mult decât ceilalţi greci trăiesc prin culmile sufleteşti ajunse de câteva personalităţi.  Trăiesc prin Socrate, Platon, Aristotel şi atâţia filosofi, prin Fidias şi atâţi artişti, prin Homer şi atâţia tragedieni şi poeţi.



În fraza de mai sus *atâţi/atâţi *înseamnă "such"? (sau pentru cei care cunosc limba franceză "tel"?)

Mulţumesc!


----------



## parakseno

> Atenienii şi spartanii mai mult decât ceilalţi greci trăiesc prin culmile sufleteşti ajunse de câteva personalităţi. Trăiesc prin Socrate, Platon, Aristotel şi atâţia filosofi, prin Fidias şi atâţi artişti, prin Homer şi atâţia tragedieni şi poeţi.



In this case, "atât" means "so many (other(s)).
"Trăiesc prin Socrate, Platon, Aristotel şi atâţia filo*z*ofi..." - They live through Socrates, Plato, Aristotle and so many other philosophers...

For the meaning of "such" one would say: "asemenea"/"astfel de".
"Trăiesc prin Socrate, Platon, Aristotel şi astfel de/asemenea filozofi." - they live through Socrates, Plato, Aristotel and such philosophers.

Oh, and by the way, in Romanian philosopher is "filo*z*of" (with z).


----------



## Mallarme

Ah, mersi!


----------



## zaraza

Parakseno, sorry to debate you, but since the '98 edition of DEX (Romanian Dictionary), the form Filosof is also taken into consideration as "acceptable", reffering to the etymological spelling of the root word "filoSofie" (philosophy).

*FILOSÓF, -OÁFĂ* s.m. şi f. v.* filozof*
            Sursa: DEX 98
See dexonline dot ro, search on filosof


----------

